# Tire pressures?



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

So, my 6-year-old daughter graduated this past weekend from her old Disney princess Huffy to her first "real" bike, a 20" K2 mountain bike. I'm wondering what sort of tire pressures others are using on their kid's bikes for trail riding? We ride easy doubletrack, mostly hardpack with some roots and occasional pockets of sand. Setting them the same as an adult bike seems high, I'm thinking of dropping to 20 psi front and back. Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

Basing this off of not having any kids at bike riding age, I would think that would sound good. Lower is usually faster as there is more traction and more confidence inspiring and the only risk of running lower is pinch flatting, which I'm going to assume that won't be happening. 

Wheel size might come into play though. I don't know.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Lower is faster on dirt. On road, pump it up.

I run below 20 for my kids (5-8), on bumpy rocky terrain. 20 inch bikes. Pump to 15-20, remove, leaks a bit of air, not sure where it exactly ends up.

Bring a tube, pinch flat, no worries. Goat heads, big worry. I run slime in the tubes for that one.


----------



## Photogorama (Aug 22, 2010)

I ran 20 psi in my 6 y o son's 20" hot rock last season. He uses Kenda Small Block 8's on hard pack flowy single track with minimal rocks and roots.

X2 on the comment for pumping it up for the road.


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

18psi on both my boys bikes. 20" and 24" small block 8's. Tahoe rocks, Northstar shuttles, General ripping and only one pinch flat (curb around town) So mid 20s in the rear for street duties.They are only 50-60lbs so that is plenty of pressure and they have much more traction.


----------



## Jonnybmac (Mar 14, 2012)

i have run about 20psi in my sons motorbike to give him more traction and also so it absorbs a few little bumps being a little bouncy due to him being too light for his suspension to work properly.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

O.k., how about for an 85 pound kid on a 24" MTB?


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

BeginnerCycling said:


> O.k., how about for an 85 pound kid on a 24" MTB?


Low 20's (20-23) should be good.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks! By the way, is there a chart or calculator online to help figure out tire pressure, or is everyone just going from experience?


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

I just go with the flow! Seriously? I watch the tire when I pump it up and when the kids get on it. I want it low enough to deform a bit, for dirt. For road, I want it to high enough to not deform.

I run about 25psi for my son on his 24" (60lbs). Primarily because it's ghetto tubeless and I don't quite trust it yet. I'd go 20psi once I'm confident.


----------

